# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Điện Biên tự túc?

## Alyaj

Sắp tới mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi Điện Biên. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Điện Biên tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Dấu ấn của những trận chiến hào hùng cùng nếp sinh hoạt đa dạng của hơn 21 dân tộc là những đặc điểm thú vị của vùng đất anh hùng Điện Biên.*

*Di chuyển*

Thành phố Điện Biên Phủ cách Hà Nội 474km, cách biên giới với Lào khoảng 35km (qua cửa khẩu Tây Trang). Về giao thông, thành phố này phát triển cả về đường bộ lẫn đường hàng không. Với tuyến đường bộ, du khách có thể xuất phát tại các điểm: Hà Nội, Hải Phòng, Thái Bình, Lào Cai. Với đường hàng không, bạn có thể xem thông tin tại các đại lý vé máy bay.

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Có thể mua vé xe đi Điện Biên ở các bến xe miền Bắc. Lưu ý tham khảo ngày giờ xuất bến của cả hai điểm cũng như những địa danh có thể đi qua để lên kế hoạch tham quan chi tiết.

Từ Hà Nội lên Điện Biên liên tục có các chuyến xe xuất phát tại bến xe Giáp Bát, bến xe Mỹ Đình và bến xe Nước Ngầm.

Đến Điện Biên Phủ, bạn có thể thuê xe ôm chở đến các điểm tham quan.

Kinh nghiệm của những người từng đến đây nên thuê một xe ôm chở mình đến tất cả các điểm trong thành phố. Phí di chuyển dao động từ 150.000 – 200.000 đồng/người. Mức giá khá rẻ so với taxi.

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân_

Khoảng cách từ Hà Nội đến Điện Biên khá xa, để bảo đảm an toàn, bạn nên di chuyển bằng xe con hay các phương tiện công cộng, hạn chế xe máy. Đến nơi có thể thuê xe ôm như hướng dẫn trên.

Từ Hà Nội – Điện Biên đi như sau: theo quốc lộ 6 qua Sơn La, vượt đèo Pha Đin sang Tuần Giáo rồi rẽ theo quốc lộ 279 vào Ðiện Biên.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân là mang đầy đủ giấy tờ xe và tuân thủ đúng luật ann tòan giao thông đường bộ.

*Đến vào mùa nào?*

Mùa nào Điện biên cũng đẹp nhưng nếu muốn thăm di tích thì bạn nên đi vào mùa nắng, còn nếu muốn cảm nhận vẻ đẹp của “lòng chảo xanh Điện Biên” thì đến vào mùa mưa. Riêng ngày 7/5 hàng năm có rất nhiều hoạt động mừng văn nghệ của nhiều dân tộc tại đây.

*Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn*

Giá phòng ở các nhà nghỉ, khách sạn ở Điện Biên dao động từ 150.000 – 500.000 đồng. Những khách sạn có thể tham khảo là khách sạn Công Đoàn, khách sạn ủy ban; Xổ số; Công đoàn; Hà Nội Điện Biên Phủ.

*Đặc sản Điện Biên*

Các món mua về làm quà gồm thịt trâu khô, thịt lợn gác bếp, gà Tủa Chùa, rượu Mông Pê, rượu sâu chít... Các món ăn trực tiếp gồm các món được chế biến từ cá sông Đà, sông Nậm Rốm như pỉnh tộp, cá mọ, cá pa giảng..., các món chấm chéo tùy theo mùa như măng đắng, măng ngọt; rau cải ngồng, rau dớn… đồ nướng (lam nhọ) được tẩm ướp đặc biệt hay lạp, luộc, canh chua... với vị ngon đặc trưng Ngoài ra, cũng nên thử xôi chim, cơm lam.

Nếu muốn thưởng thức các món ngon tại các bản, bạn phải báo cho trưởng làng trước khi đến.

*Địa điểm tham quan*

Nổi bật nhất tại Điện Biên nói chung và thành phố Điện Biên Phủ nói riêng là hệ thống di tích lịch sử chiến thắng Điện Biên Phủ gồm: sở chỉ huy chiến dịch Điện Biên Phủ - Mường Phăng; các cứ điểm Him Lam, Bản Kéo, Độc Lập; các đồi A1, C1, D1, E1 và khu trung tâm tập đoàn cứ điểm của Pháp (khu hầm Đờcát). Đến nơi này, ngoài ấn tượng mạnh về chiến thắng lịch sử của dân tộc ta, bạn còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ, hoang sơ.

Bên cạnh đó, Điện Biên còn "chiêu đãi" du khách với hệ thống hang động huyền ảo tại Pa Thơm (Điện Biên), Thẩm Púa (Tuần Giáo); Các suối khoáng nóng Hua Pe, U Va thích hợp nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn hay cảnh đẹp như thần thoại tại các hồ Pá Khoang, Pe Luông, Huổi Phạ.

Ngoài ra, việc tham quan, khám phá và trải nghiệm cuộc sống của hơn 20 dân tộc tại các bản, làng hay chinh phục đèo Pha Đin dài 32km, một trong tứ đại đèo của Việt Nam cũng là điểm thu hút những bạn thích phượt.

Gợi ý lịch trình tham quan 3 ngày ở Điện Biên Phủ như sau:

Ngày thứ 1: Sáng đến Điện Biên, xong đi hầm đại tướng, ăn trưa trong đó. Buổi chiều đi thăm Đồi A1. Tiếp đó xuống nghĩa trang A1 thắp hương cho các anh hùng liệt sĩ rồi qua bảo tàng. Xong bảo tàng thì bạn qua thăm Hầm Đờ Cát rồi quay lên Tượng đài. Về khách sạn nhận phòng. Buổi tối thì lang thang hoặc đi cà phê. Gợi ý các quán như Cường Hương, New, Lâm Anh, Window.

Ngày thứ 2: Ăn sáng xong, đi chợ Điện Biên mua đặc sản, đi thăm đền Hoàng Công Chất rồi vào bản Ten giao lưu sinh hoạt văn hóa và ăn uống trong đó.Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hoặc cà phê.

Ngày thứ 3: Sáng đi thăm các điểm còn lại, chiều về Uva tắm nước nóng và ăn tối. Ăn xong lên xe hay lên máy bay về lại.

Mang gì khi đến Điện Biên?

Trang phục gọn gàng kín đáo. mang cả giày cao gót và giày dép bệt nếu thích.

Mang theo áo khoác để chống lạnh, chống nắng.

Dụng cụ đi mưa và đi nắng tùy vào thời điểm đến.

Mang lều nếu có ý định cắm trại. Lưu ý số người tham gia cắm trại không dưới 10 người.

*Các tuyến du lịch thường gặp:*

Hà Nội - Điện Biên

Hà Nội, Sơn La, Điện Biên, Sapa,

Hà Nội - Điện Biên Phủ - Hồ Pa Khoang - Mường Phăng.

Thông thường, các phượt thủ thường chọn cung đường sau đề khám phá Điện biên và các tỉnh lân cận:

Cung đường phượt hấp dẫn như sau: Hà Nội - Mai Châu - Mộc Châu - Sơn La - vượt đèo Pha Đin tới Tuần Giáo - rẽ trái theo quốc lộ 279 đến Điện Biên Phủ - đi Lai Châu bằng quốc lộ 12 - sau đó đi quốc lộ 4D qua Sín Chải - Sìn Hồ - Tam Đường (Phong Thổ - Bình Lư - Than Uyên - Mù Căng Chải - Tú Lệ - Nghĩa Lộ) - đi quốc lộ 32 qua Thanh Sơn Thu Cúc về Hà Nội. Các địa danh nêu trên là những điểm dừng chân để ngủ hoặc ăn trưa và vãn cảnh, dọc đường đi có thể dừng lại bất kỳ nơi nào trên cung đường để view hoặc chụp ảnh.


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Điện Biên click vào *du lịch Điện Biên* - *du lich Dien Bien*

----------


## vietstar.art

Thành phố Điện Biên Phủ cách Hà Nội 474km, cách biên giới với Lào khoảng  35km (qua cửa khẩu Tây Trang). Về giao thông, thành phố này phát triển  cả về đường bộ lẫn đường hàng không.

----------


## nguoiduathu

Mùa nào Điện biên cũng đẹp nhưng nếu muốn thăm di tích thì bạn nên đi  vào mùa nắng, còn nếu muốn cảm nhận vẻ đẹp của “lòng chảo xanh Điện  Biên” thì đến vào mùa mưa. Riêng ngày 7/5 hàng năm có rất nhiều hoạt  động mừng văn nghệ của nhiều dân tộc tại đây.

----------


## nganhadulich

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Điện Biên.
*Phương Tiện*

Từ TP.HCM có rất nhiều cách để đi đến Điện Biên. Có thể bay từ Nội Bài đến thẳng sân bay Điện Biên. Đây được xem là cách thuận lợi và nhàn nhã nhất, nhưng dân du lịch ít khi chọn cách này. Đa phần người đi Điện Biên sẽ đi theo tuyến đường bộ.
Từ Hà Nội theo quốc lộ 6 qua Sơn La, Thuận Châu, vượt đèo Pha Ðin sang Tuần Giáo rồi rẽ theo quốc lộ 279 vào Ðiện Biên.

Xe Hải Vân

Tuyến Điện Biên - Mỹ Đình (Hà Nội): Khởi hành tại Điện Biên 19h15. Tại Mỹ Đình 19h30.
Tuyến Hà Nội - Điện Biên (Giáp Bát - Điện Biên): Khởi hành hàng ngày tại hai đầu bến lúc 17h và 18h30.
Điện thoại: Hà Nội (04) 3722.3588 - 0988.88.27.27. Điện Biên (0230)6.277.277 - 01688.27.27.27.

Xe Trung Dũng

Tuyến Hà Nội - Điện Biên: Xe 29 ghế nằm cao cấp. Xuất bến 20h cả hai đầu bến.
Địa chỉ: Số nhà 223, đường 279, phường Him Lam, TP.Điện Biên Phủ. Điện thoại: (0230) 3810.657 - 0912.394.657.

Xe Hạnh Hồng

Tuyến Hà Nội (bến xe Mỹ Đình) - Điện Biên: Khởi hành Hà Nội 16h30; Khởi hành Điện Biên 17h30.
Địa chỉ: Tổ dân phố 1, Thanh Minh, TP Điện Biên Phủ.
Điện thoại: (0230) 381.0195 - 0912.394.682

*Khách Sạn*

Điện Biên là thành phố nhỏ vì thế các khách sạn không nhiều:

Khách sạn ASEAN đối diện với sân bay Điện Biên

Khách sạn Mường Thanh 4 sao

Khách sạn nhỏ hơn có Him Lam tiểu chuẩn 2 sao, nhưng hơi xa trung tâm.

Tại trung tâm thành phố còn có các KS Hà Nội - Điện Biên phủ; Du lịch Công đoàn.

Các bạn nên đặt phòng trước khi đi để có giá cả hợp lý và tránh tình trạng hết phòng.

*Mua Sắm*

Về quà có thể mua thịt trâu, thịt bò khô, các loại măng tươi, đặc biệt gạo Điện Biên rất . Ở TP Điện Biên thì sẵn thịt thú rừng bán như thịt lợn ở dưới xuôi. Có rượu đặc sản sâu chít, rượu ong đất, tắc kè Lào... Nếu muốn làm quà bạn có thể mua sâu Chít về ngâm rượu: 500.000 đồng/kg. Tắc Kè 80.000 đồng/con; Bìm Bịp 200.000/con. Có bán ngay chợ Trung tâm 1.

*Điểm Du Lịch*

Ở Điện Biên có đặc điểm khá thuận lợi cho du lịch là hầu hết các điểm tham quan đều nằm trong thành phố, nơi xa cũng chỉ cách thành phố trong bán kính khoảng 20 km:

1. Tại thành phố Điện Biên Phủ: Bảo tàng Điện Biên, đối diện nghĩa trang A1, Đồi A1, Tượng đài chiến thắng. Hầm Đờ cát, thành Bản Phủ (đi taxi - vì nằm trong thành phố).

2. Du thuyền thăm quan Hồ Pakhoang và khu căn cứ Mường Phăng - khu rừng nguyên sinh, nơi đây từng là căn cứ địa của sở chỉ huy chiến dịch Điện Biên Phủ (nên thuê xe ôtô hoặc xe gắn máy tại các khách sạn).

3. Ngoài ra có thời gian đi tắm suối khoáng UVa, cách thành phố hơn 10km. Nên đến thăm bản người dân tộc Thái cũng ở ngay gần thành phố, ăn bữa cơm đặc sản tại nhà sàn...

Khuyên bạn nên chọn một bác tài xe ôm để du hí các điểm tham quan thay vì đi taxi vừa đắt và phong cách phục vụ thì dưới mức chấp nhận được... Lưu ý là ở Điện Biên gọi taxi rất khó, mấy hãng của tư nhân nhưng ít xe.

Chúc bạn có chuyến đi vui vẻ!

Liên hệ nếu bạn cần thêm thông tin nhé!
Ngân Hà 
Sky: fiditour.touronline13
Yahoo: fiditour.touronline13
Email:nganha@fiditour.com

----------


## hangnt

*Điện Biên Phủ là thành phố tỉnh lỵ tỉnh Điện Biên ở tây bắc Việt Nam. Thành phố này nằm trong khu thung lũng Mường Thanh với chiều dài khoảng 20 km và chiều rộng 6 km. Chính vì điều này mà có khi nó còn được gọi là "lòng chảo Điện Biên". Điện Biên Phủ được xem là một thành phố nằm ở biên giới vì chỉ cách biên giới với Lào khoảng 35 km.* 



Du lịch Điện Biên tự túc
*Phương Tiện*

_Từ TP.HCM_ có rất nhiều cách để đi đến Điện Biên. Có thể bay từ Nội Bài đến thẳng sân bay Điện Biên. Đây được xem là cách thuận lợi và nhàn nhã nhất, nhưng dân du lịch ít khi chọn cách này. Đa phần người đi Điện Biên sẽ đi theo tuyến đường bộ.

_Từ Hà Nội_ theo quốc lộ 6 qua Sơn La, Thuận Châu, vượt đèo Pha Ðin sang Tuần Giáo rồi rẽ theo quốc lộ 279 vào Ðiện Biên.

*Xe Hải Vân*

Tuyến Điện Biên - Mỹ Đình (Hà Nội): Khởi hành tại Điện Biên 19h15. Tại Mỹ Đình 19h30.
Tuyến Hà Nội - Điện Biên (Giáp Bát - Điện Biên): Khởi hành hàng ngày tại hai đầu bến lúc 17h và 18h30.
Điện thoại: Hà Nội (04) 3722.3588 - 0988.88.27.27. Điện Biên (0230)6.277.277 - 01688.27.27.27.

*Xe Trung Dũng*

Tuyến Hà Nội - Điện Biên: Xe 29 ghế nằm cao cấp. Xuất bến 20h cả hai đầu bến.
Địa chỉ: Số nhà 223, đường 279, phường Him Lam, TP.Điện Biên Phủ. Điện thoại: (0230) 3810.657 - 0912.394.657.

*Xe Hạnh Hồng*

Tuyến Hà Nội (bến xe Mỹ Đình) - Điện Biên: Khởi hành Hà Nội 16h30; Khởi hành Điện Biên 17h30.
Địa chỉ: Tổ dân phố 1, Thanh Minh, TP Điện Biên Phủ.
Điện thoại: (0230) 381.0195 - 0912.394.682

*Khách Sạn*

Điện Biên là thành phố nhỏ vì thế các khách sạn không nhiều:

Khách sạn ASEAN đối diện với sân bay Điện Biên

Khách sạn Mường Thanh 4 sao

Khách sạn nhỏ hơn có Him Lam tiểu chuẩn 2 sao, nhưng hơi xa trung tâm.

Tại trung tâm thành phố còn có các KS Hà Nội - Điện Biên phủ; Du lịch Công đoàn.

Các bạn nên đặt phòng trước khi đi để có giá cả hợp lý và tránh tình trạng hết phòng. Website: http:mangdatphong.vn hoặc liên hệ 04 6269 7777

*Mua Sắm*

Về quà có thể mua thịt trâu, thịt bò khô, các loại măng tươi, đặc biệt gạo Điện Biên rất . Ở TP Điện Biên thì sẵn thịt thú rừng bán như thịt lợn ở dưới xuôi. Có rượu đặc sản sâu chít, rượu ong đất, tắc kè Lào... Nếu muốn làm quà bạn có thể mua sâu Chít về ngâm rượu: 500.000 đồng/kg. Tắc Kè 80.000 đồng/con; Bìm Bịp 200.000/con. Có bán ngay chợ Trung tâm 1.

*Điểm Du Lịch*

Ở Điện Biên có đặc điểm khá thuận lợi cho du lịch là hầu hết các điểm tham quan đều nằm trong thành phố, nơi xa cũng chỉ cách thành phố trong bán kính khoảng 20 km:

1. Tại thành phố Điện Biên Phủ: Bảo tàng Điện Biên, đối diện nghĩa trang A1, Đồi A1, Tượng đài chiến thắng. Hầm Đờ cát, thành Bản Phủ (đi taxi - vì nằm trong thành phố).

2. Du thuyền thăm quan Hồ Pakhoang và khu căn cứ Mường Phăng - khu rừng nguyên sinh, nơi đây từng là căn cứ địa của sở chỉ huy chiến dịch Điện Biên Phủ (nên thuê xe ôtô hoặc xe gắn máy tại các khách sạn).

3. Ngoài ra có thời gian đi tắm suối khoáng UVa, cách thành phố hơn 10km. Nên đến thăm bản người dân tộc Thái cũng ở ngay gần thành phố, ăn bữa cơm đặc sản tại nhà sàn...

Khuyên bạn nên chọn một bác tài xe ôm để du hí các điểm tham quan thay vì đi taxi vừa đắt và phong cách phục vụ thì dưới mức chấp nhận được... Lưu ý là ở Điện Biên gọi taxi rất khó, mấy hãng của tư nhân nhưng ít xe. 

_Chúc bạn có chuyến đi vui vẻ!_

----------

